# WTB cheapest ipod wall charger for 5th gen Ipod in TO where?



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi all,

I want to buy cheapest 5th gen video ipod wall charger or any USB wall charger will do since I have an ipod USB cable. I was wondering what is the cheapest deal out there in Toronto? I can only buy locally since next weekend I am flying down south.

Thanks.


----------



## audiodesign (Nov 19, 2002)

FYI you can charge it with a firewire charger too, but you can't use it for data. Another alternative might be to use a powered hub (it can be USB 1.1 doesn't matter if you're using it for charging purposes only) and just plug it into a wall wherever you need it


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a no-name USB wall charger you can have for $5, for $10 I'll throw in a no-name car charger.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

There's always tons on eBay.
I got an Apple USB Charger for about $14 USD including delivery. A heck of lot cheaper than what Apple Canada charges.

Also be wary of cheap knock offs. My first charger I bought off eBay was from Hong Kong for only $2...but it didn't charge my 5G iPod at all.


----------

